# Help for southern France



## Compaq5315 (Sep 17, 2007)

we have made up our minds to go to the south of France in june for nearly three weeks. But have never been down that way. so would like some idea on what part to go to. we have purchased asc1 camping card so could use that. would like to be near the sea. with a walk along the front at night. and maybe a bar to watch the world go buy


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

You are going to get flooded with replies no doubt but here is the first one:

Valras Plage. (not far from Beziers) I think Camping Lou Village is ACSI. Site is good, right on beach. Walking distance into Valras Plage - either along beach or path. Nice little town with big marina. 

Camping Californie Plage at Vias. Does offers of 10=14. Site with either lots of shade (tall trees) or up near beach with no shade or even actually facing beach with no shade. Nice bar to sit and watch the Med. Cycling distance into Vias Plage, or Vias or Agde. Less than half a mile to Canal du Midi so lots of cycling. No good walk out of site like Valras Plage.

Sal


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Choose Milau for a couple of days stopover . . few good campsites alongside the river


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Millau*

Hi

If you go to Millau, I really liked Camping Les Erables - in the ACSI book and only 11 euro per night. We had free WiFi too!

Russell


----------



## Compaq5315 (Sep 17, 2007)

thanks for the replys so far, something to go on


----------



## vicwo (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Millau*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> If you go to Millau, I really liked Camping Les Erables - in the ACSI book and only 11 euro per night. We had free WiFi too!
> 
> Russell


So its you that takes my pitch when i want it Russell. I like to park near enough to shout for the superb frites that they make. Will be down there next month.

Regards Vic


----------



## Compaq5315 (Sep 17, 2007)

thanks for the replys so far, something to go on


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Compaq5315 said:


> we have made up our minds to go to the south of France in june for nearly three weeks. But have never been down that way. so would like some idea on what part to go to. we have purchased asc1 camping card so could use that. would like to be near the sea. with a walk along the front at night. and maybe a bar to watch the world go buy


All good places and once you are down there you will find dozens more. One note of caution though - you are getting close to the "mad season" - by that I mean France goes on holiday for the whole of July and August meaning that the southern sites get booked solid. If you can book then do so pronto otherwise its a case of take your chances and be prepared to compromise


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I have never been to the east of Southern France o cannot comment. The Languedoc-Roussillon region however is a continuous delight, with plenty of what you require. I enjoyed St Pierre sur Mer near Narbonne Plage as there is always something going on without being too urban. They also have a really good street market but anywhere from Serignon Plage to the Spanish border is good.... it is just as good, and a bit cheaper, if you continue into Spain which is a good move if it rains.... there is usually much less rain when you get past the Pyrenees mountains.
Cheers
Alan


----------



## frankhanna (Apr 28, 2010)

You can't get any further south than the Riviera and this time last year we made our way to a site someone had reccomended to us. When we got there we found it was awful and drove away. Within a mile we stumbled across a site which was the highlight of our trip. I thouuroughly reccomend it.

It is in a town called Port Grimaud which is just about 3 miles from St Trope and close to Nice and Cannes. The site is right on the beach and if you use Google Earth key in the following... 43°16'54.60"N 6°35'16.80"E and that takes you right to it. The area is beautiful and there are lots of beach cafes dotted around the place and it was truly memorable. It has a website http://campsites.provence-campings....-saint-tropez/grimaud/camping-de-la-plage/145 and the facilities are really very good.

I will be going back again in a few weeks and can't wait. If you need a selection of sites between here and there just shout. You will pass through some fabulous countryside on your way there.

Frank


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*World go ny*

Grimaud/Port Grimaud/ St Pons Des Mures

3 campsites on the Beach (Avoid Praries del la mer)
Several campsites just back from the beach including my favorite www.lesnaiades.co.uk

Great Aire at Cavaliere (on the beach)

Day trips to Cannes, Nice, Monaco Italy very easy. Provencal countryside on the doorstep.

I have been going for 32 years and still love it.

If you need any more help, please ask.

TM


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

I am also heading south in the summer does anybody know of a nice site near a beach with access to a village or town
Thanks Bri


----------



## fabfive (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks Russell for recommendation for Millau - we were looking for a choice of site there for this summer for couple of nites stop. 

We are headed again for Canet en Rousillion (Canet Plage). We love Le Brasilia (Yelloh Village site) and spent lovely hols there with kids 2 years ago. Site has been even further improved apparently since then, so really looking fwd to it! Last time we travelled down via Ardeche and stayed 4 nights there, before travelling west along the south coast and then back to Calais via Millau.

It was a lovely route, but this time we want to spend longer at Le Brasilia and we were so impressed by the A75 route that we are using both ways this time and will take opportunity to have an even closer look at that fantastic bridge and the gorge area.

Thoroughly recommend Le Brasilia though, for all ages. We have active teenage family, but site caters for all and has river and beach along boundaries. Short 'petit train' ride into Canet Plage itself (or there is a little ferry across the marina). Can also be walked / cycled. Canet has a nice little promenade area and places to eat. Not a huge place, but just enough and nice beach with backdrop of mountains around here. Also short trip to Perpignan, which I understand is well worth a visit (we couldn't drag ourselves off site long enough last time).

Site is fully booked July / Aug, but you should be lucky in June or Sept still.

Wherever you end up - enjoy! Let's all hope the good weather can last that long!


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: World go ny*



teemyob said:


> Grimaud/Port Grimaud/ St Pons Des Mures
> 
> 3 campsites on the Beach (Avoid Praries del la mer)
> Several campsites just back from the beach including my favorite www.lesnaiades.co.uk
> ...


Hi Tm

would it be possible to give me some info on the campsite you reccomended please location pitches etc

Thanks very much 
Bri


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Hi

I've picked out some recommendations from our trip in southern France. We tend to prefer to be away from the coast and like sites where we can cycle, so our tastes may not always suit yours. Generally, I will have done a review on MHF too.

Camping Carpe Diem
Vaison La Romaine, Provence
A slightly terraced site with large private pitches and lovely facilities with lots of hot water and roomy showers. The site has a bar and swimming pools, including one indoors. Good value on camping cheques or with France Location card.

Camping du Domaine de Massereau
Sommieres, Languedoc
Very good facilities and large marked pitches with shade. Very good cycling from the site, including in to Sommieres, a lovely small town.

Camping Cevennes-Provence
Anduze, Languedoc
A lovely and large terraced site on a hillside and friendly, run by three generations of one family. The site has plenty of facilities that are fine, a shop and free wi fi available on some pitches. Good walking from the site and access to the river for bathing.

Le Clos du Rhone
Saintes Maries de la Mer, Languedoc
A flat site by the sea with large pitches and some shade. Facilities not very clean, but plenty of them. Free wi fi.

Camping Les Ayguades
Gruisson, near Narbonne, Languedoc
By the sea and 5 kms on cycle lane from Gruisson, a pretty town. The site is flat with little shade and has good facilities, including free wi fi at pitches. Limited bus service into Narbonne which is well worth a visit.

Happy camping
CandA


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

In my experience the east of southern France gets extremely crowded in June especially if you use an ACSI site as their prices are usually discounted by around 50% in this area; moreover the sites at beach locations are often terraced, scruffy and cramped (and I mean cramped) to the extent that you sometimes have to move your vehicle to allow campers on and off their pitches. One case in point is Prairies de la Mer at Grimaud which an above post has warned against. And the cost of food, drinks etc is hyper inflated.

The western part of Southern France is far more relaxed and less frenetic although when you get into the Camargue the midge problem can be horrendous to the extent my wife now refuses to go anywhere near there.

We now prefer going a few miles over the border into Spain where the cost of living is far cheaper, the sites infinitely better and the weather less unpredictable. Last May/June for example we suffered the Mistral for a few weeks in south eastern france .

Its all a matter of personal opinion of course and many will disagree with me.


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

gelathae said:


> In my experience the east of southern France gets extremely crowded in June especially if you use an ACSI site as their prices are usually discounted by around 50% in this area; moreover the sites at beach locations are often terraced, scruffy and cramped (and I mean cramped) to the extent that you sometimes have to move your vehicle to allow campers on and off their pitches. One case in point is Prairies de la Mer at Grimaud which an above post has warned against. And the cost of food, drinks etc is hyper inflated.
> 
> The western part of Southern France is far more relaxed and less frenetic although when you get into the Camargue the midge problem can be horrendous to the extent my wife now refuses to go anywhere near there.
> 
> ...


Can you reccomend any sites close to the border thanks

Bri


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Camping Aquarius Number 1860 in the 2011 ACSI Camping Card book is nice - slap bang on a great beach and a pleasant cycle ride along a farm trail to a bodega complex and a nice beach bar. 15 euros a night. You can walk into San Pere Pescador but its longish and not overly interesting. But this is probably not the promenade type site you are thinking about but its very nice. Pitches offer sun and shade which is an advantage as on many sites on the Mediterranean you find yourself pitched in woods under large trees.

One downside of the Aquarius is that there is no pool.

Another nearby beach side site is Camping Nautique (non ACSI) but no promenade. Pitches are good and there is a pool.

If you want an all singing and dancing site suitable for kids with enertainment there is Camping Las Dunas and Camping La Belle Allegre about 400 yds away from the Aquarius but these are expensive around 35 euros but again very nice if you have children and want them to enjoy themselves. 

Another good area with a promenade and town is Estartit - Camping La Sirena is nice - close to the beach and an easy walk into a nice town. This probably meets your requirements best. It is about the same price as ACSI. Avoid the site in Estartit in the ACSI book - Camping Ter - as its not nearly as good as others in the area.


----------



## Compaq5315 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you to all who have replied,

Peter


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

frankhanna said:


> You can't get any further south than the Riviera and this time last year we made our way to a site someone had reccomended to us. When we got there we found it was awful and drove away. Within a mile we stumbled across a site which was the highlight of our trip. I thouuroughly reccomend it.
> 
> It is in a town called Port Grimaud which is just about 3 miles from St Trope and close to Nice and Cannes. The site is right on the beach and if you use Google Earth key in the following... 43°16'54.60"N 6°35'16.80"E and that takes you right to it. The area is beautiful and there are lots of beach cafes dotted around the place and it was truly memorable. It has a website http://campsites.provence-campings....-saint-tropez/grimaud/camping-de-la-plage/145 and the facilities are really very good.
> 
> ...


We were there June 15th last year, site got flooded.We were ok but water was up to caravan doors.
Would still go again but will keep a closer eye on the black clouds


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*France*

www.lesnaiades.co.uk that I mentioned is above the beach in the hills. This site has not been effected buy the last 3 years floods.

TM


----------

